# Ce se poate spune despre minuni?



## Traducete

Hi,

Could someone tell me what is the meaning of this sentence, please?

_Ce se poate spune despre minuni?_

Thanks,

MªÁngeles


----------



## robbie_SWE

Hi!

It roughly means "_what can one say about miracles?_" or "_what can be said about miracles?_". 

 robbie


----------



## Trisia

Hi,

I agree with Robbie


----------



## Traducete

Thanks you, Robbie and Trisia.


----------

